
Implementation of Apple Pay in-app payment crypto - johndbeatty
https://github.com/beatty/applepay_crypto_demo
======
dm03514
Does anyone else find it funny that the apple ios developer page is formatted
so poorly on I phone?

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/Documentation/PassKi...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/Documentation/PassKit/Reference/PaymentTokenJSON/PaymentTokenJSON.html)

~~~
pmontra
I assume it's the same effect I see with Opera (blink) on Android. Fixed
positioning and small screens don't play well together, especially when
zooming. They should have designed it with also a mobile layout but probably
they didn't think it was worth the trouble for that kind of site. I expect
that most of its audience comes from Macs, so at least 11" screens.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm trying to think of a time I would ever need to access technical
documentation on a phone. Developers typically access documentation when
developing and they typically develop on large (over 13") screens.

~~~
dm03514
lol I was trying to think of that too as soon as I posted the comment. This
article was the first time I ever have and might be the last!

------
st3fan
This is great. Was this written to understand the technology better or is
there a practical use for having your own implementation? Could this be used
for testing?

~~~
johndbeatty
I run a subsidiary of First Data (called Clover). I wrote and published the
code for a few reasons:

\- so I could answer questions more accurately and thoroughly during press
interviews and with current and prospective partners. Nothing beats running
code for this.

\- My team doesn't trust me to write production code much any more but I need
my kicks. ;)

\- I'd like for people to understand Apple Pay crypto well -- it's the best
I've seen in the payments industry. I'd like to even see something like this
standardized for protecting cardholder data (both for card-present/POS
transactions and e-commerce), where 3DES/DUKPT is still standard practice.

\- There's been some misunderstandings that Apple Pay In-App is a closed
system and you need to partner with them to use it. This is an existence proof
that this is not the case.

\- For people who are their own processor/gateway (e.g. very large companies),
this gives them a bit of a head start on understanding what they need to do.

First Data has a commercialized version of Apple Pay in their new e-commerce
gateway: [http://www.payeezy.com/](http://www.payeezy.com/) (not to mention
many gateways which process through First Data and support Apple Pay).

